# AUA!!! ich hab' nen RSH - Roten, schmerzenden Hintern



## mara174 (10. April 2012)

Hey Mädels,

ich wende mich mal an euch, weil ich echt keinen Lösungsansatz für mein Problemchen habe 

Fahre nun seit etwa 4 Wochen täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit (16km/Tag).
Mein Hintern schmerzt dabei so dolle - die Heimfahrt macht schon kein Spaß mehr.

Ich dachte das legt sich nach ner Weile, denn Frau gewöhnt sich ja auch an die Bewegung und die Belastungen, aber die Schmerzen werden einfach nicht weniger.

Habe schon vielmals die Sattelstellung verändert, bin nach mehreren Anleitungen aus dem Netz vorgegangen - nichts wird besser.

Also was hilft wirklich?
Neuer, etwas weicherer Sattel? Wenn ja, welcher?


----------



## cytrax (10. April 2012)

Nicht unbedingt nen weicheren Sattel! Ein PASSENDER Sattel muss her! Bei der Wahl des Sattels hilft oftmal nur durchprobieren bis er zum Hintern passt. Und gegen nen wunden Hintern hilft Gesäßcreme  

Oder mal den Sitzknochenabstand messen oder messen lassen. (Specialized, SQlab,...)

Ein Stück dicke WP (Wellpappe) nehmen und draufsitzen - die SK  (Sitzknochen) zeichen sich dann ab und können abgemessen werden.  Natürlich nicht in der RH (Radhose) mit SP (Sitzpolster) auf die Pappe  setzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (10. April 2012)

Bin zwar kein Mädel aber das Problem haben auch Männer, wunder Hintern muss nicht immer am Sattel liegen, kommt auch oft auf den Einsatz in deiner Radhose an. Schon einen anderen versucht? (Fährst hoffentlich nicht mit Slip)


----------



## VeloWoman (10. April 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Mädel aber das Problem haben auch Männer, wunder Hintern muss nicht immer am Sattel liegen, kommt auch oft auf den Einsatz in deiner Radhose an. Schon einen anderen versucht? (Fährst hoffentlich nicht mit Slip)



war auch mein erster Gedanke.

Es ist wirklich ne Wissenschaft mit den Hosen. Ich fahre jetzt vornehmlich mit einer Radpolsterunterhose und der normalen, engen "Jogging"hose (bzw Leggins) zur Arbeit und einem ziemlich schlanken, wenig gepolstertem Sattel.

Vorher hatte ich nen Gelsattel, auch nicht sooo breit aber doch schon behindernd. Und da hatte ich nur Probleme.


----------



## mara174 (10. April 2012)

Ja der Tip mit der Pappe ist schonmal echt gut! SO lässt sich eben dann auch wie du gesagt hast, den RICHTIGEN Sattel finden.
Aber wo kann ich dann nachsehen, wenn ich die Maße weiß? Gibt es da eine Seite oder werde ich dann bei den Technischen Daten der jeweiligen Sattel reinschauen müssen?

Also ich fahre bislang ohne jegliche Sitzpolster. 
Zur Arbeit fahre ich sogar in Jeans, ich weiß, das ist schon nicht besonders schonend aber ich muss doch wohl ein paar km auch mal so fahren können - ohne Schmerzen


----------



## cytrax (10. April 2012)

Sorry hab ich vergessen 

http://www.sq-lab.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=151&Itemid=261


----------



## Dämon__ (10. April 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre bislang ohne jegliche Sitzpolster.
> Zur Arbeit fahre ich sogar in Jeans, ich weiß, das ist schon nicht besonders schonend aber ich muss doch wohl ein paar km auch mal so fahren können - ohne Schmerzen



Das erklärt ja dann einiges, dein Körper muss sich erst an die Belastung gewöhnen, mach mal zwischendurch Pause d.h. 1-2 Tage kein Rad dann geht das von alleine weg. Und immer schön cremen.


----------



## cytrax (10. April 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre bislang ohne jegliche Sitzpolster.
> Zur Arbeit fahre ich sogar in Jeans, ich weiß, das ist schon nicht besonders schonend aber ich muss doch wohl ein paar km auch mal so fahren können - ohne Schmerzen



Hehe Dämon hat recht. Das dauert ne weile bis sich das legt und immer schön den Bobbes eincremen


----------



## LaCarolina (10. April 2012)

Also, als ich noch mit dem bike zur Arbeit gefahren bin, hatte ich einen Brooks (B17 special) Sattel drauf, gut eingefahren war der auch in Jeans superbequem


----------



## mara174 (11. April 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Das erklärt ja dann einiges, dein Körper muss sich erst an die Belastung gewöhnen, mach mal zwischendurch Pause d.h. 1-2 Tage kein Rad dann geht das von alleine weg. Und immer schön cremen.



Ja ab und zu fahre ich auch Bus-so wie heute und eincremen ist auch zu nem Hobby geworden. 

Nur langsam werd' ich ungeduldig. Wahrscheinlich ist der Sattel ein Tick zu schmal, muss ich wirklich mal vermessen lassen. 

Zumindest bin ich hinterher schlauer!



Einfach anders!


----------



## mara174 (11. April 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Also, als ich noch mit dem bike zur Arbeit gefahren bin, hatte ich einen Brooks (B17 special) Sattel drauf, gut eingefahren war der auch in Jeans superbequem



Habe gerade mal geschaut, finde auf die Schnelle bei Google nur den "b17 standart"-scheint aber auch schon in die richtige Richtung zu gehen.


Einfach anders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

Hmm, meine erste Frage gilt dem Rad: 



Passender Rahmen?
Einstellungen (Sitzhöhe!) richtig?
Sattel
...
Wenn dir der Rahmen nicht passt, sitzt du von Grund auf ungünstig. Da hilft auch kein anderer Sattel. Mir begegnen recht oft (Männer, aber auch) Frauen mit deutlich zu großen Rahmen.

Wenn du bspw. zu hoch sitzt, hast du deutlich mehr Reibung am Sattel als nötig, weil du immer hin und her rutschen musst. Auch das sieht man häufiger als man meinen möchte. Dein Becken sollte beim Fahren unbewegt bleiben und nicht seitlich hin und her kippen. Das kann ein Hinterherfahrer sehr gut erkennen.


----------



## CrossX (11. April 2012)

Sattel von Specialized haben sich bei mir und unzähligen Bekannten bewährt. Als Damenmodell ist der Ariel echt gut. Angenehm gepolstert auch für längere Strecken in Kombination mit Leuten die nicht so extremes Sitzfleisch haben bewährt. 
Gibt es in 133 und 143mm Breite soviel ich weiß.


----------



## Liz301 (11. April 2012)

Ich bin das letzte dreiviertel Jahr nachdem mir mein SQlab incl. Rad geklaut wurde auf dem neuen Rad einen Specialized Sattel gefahren. War eigentlich echt super. Gestern allerdings wieder das erste mal mit einem SQlab  und ich muss sagen es ist ein himmelweiter unterschied. Kann es nur jedem empfehlen (auch wenn zu Beginn die reine Belastung der Sitzknochen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist). Hab den 611 (gibts glaube ich in 3 versch. Breiten je nach Abstand der Sitzknochen 13mm, 14mm und 15mm). Leider doch recht teuer....

p.s. gegen die Röte hilft bei mir die Radhosen vor dem normalen Waschen mit Sakrotan einzusprühen. Seither hatte ich keine Probleme mehr (außer bei Fahrten > 4 Stunden)


----------



## VeloWoman (11. April 2012)

lustig...meiner ist nämlich auch nen Spezialized..dünn, aber irre bequem (sogar mit jeans)


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> lustig...meiner ist nämlich auch nen Spezialized..dünn, aber irre bequem (sogar mit jeans)



Ich hab' auf allen Rädern einen Fizik-Sattel, Herrenmodell. Probleme habe ich, außer wenn ich länger nicht mehr gefahren bin, nur auf dem RR gelegentlich, doch da ist auch der Rahmen ein wenig zu lang. 

Ansonsten ist die Kombination aus gut passendem Rahmen, der optimalen Einstellung, einem subjektiv bequemen Sattel und einer gut sitzenden Hose wichtig.


----------



## Chrige (11. April 2012)

Ich habe einen Specialized Jett Sattel. Würde ich nie mehr hergeben.

Aber die Radhosen sind wirklich auch unterschiedlich. Ich habe drei verschiedene Polster. Bei einem kann ich unendlich lange fahren, beim zweiten scheuert es bei Touren ab ca. 4h und beim dritten merke ich am nächsten Tag meinen Hintern etwas (nicht schlimm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (11. April 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Mädel aber das Problem haben auch Männer ...


 
Stimmt, bringt auch was, ab und an mal eine Kurzstrecke im Stehen zu fahren.


----------



## mara174 (11. April 2012)

Also danke für die vielen Tips.

Da Rahmen und Sattelstellung in Ordnung sind, werde ich erstmal mein Po vermessen lassen ...  ... und dann mal sehen welcher der von euch genannten Sattel passen könnte.


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Also danke für die vielen Tips.
> 
> Da Rahmen und Sattelstellung in Ordnung sind, werde ich erstmal mein Po vermessen lassen ...  ... und dann mal sehen welcher der von euch genannten Sattel passen könnte.




Das klingt schonmal super, also dass der Rest passt. Po vermesen klingt gleichfalls net schlecht, wenn's hilft. 

Hast du gescheite, gut passende Hosen, trägst KEINEN Slip darunter, und wäschst die Hose nach jedem Gebrauch?

Klingt zwar blöd, aber hilfreich ist auch, zu schauen, an welcher Stelle man tatsächlich wund ist bzw. ob es eine wunde (=> Reibung) oder eine Druckstelle ist.


----------



## mara174 (11. April 2012)

Nein gescheite Hosen hab ich definitiv nicht. Werde ich mir aber für größere Touren für die Zukunft zulegen.

Es ist wohl definitiv eine Druckstelle an dem Gesäßknochen -> tut bei Druck weh. Vll kommt Reibung auch noch dazu....


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Nein gescheite Hosen hab ich definitiv nicht. Werde ich mir aber für größere Touren für die Zukunft zulegen.
> 
> Es ist wohl definitiv eine Druckstelle an dem Gesäßknochen -> tut bei Druck weh. Vll kommt Reibung auch noch dazu....



Okay, aber Schmerzen an den Sitzknochen sind anfangs häufig. Es könnte sein, dass sich dein Körper erst an die Position gewöhnen muss. Ich hab das immer, wenn ich lange nicht oder nur wenig gefahren bin, ein paar Wochen lang. 

Tut es immer sofort wieder weh, wenn du auf dem Rad sitzt oder erst mit der Zeit immer mehr?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. April 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Mädel aber das Problem haben auch Männer, wunder Hintern muss nicht immer am Sattel liegen, kommt auch oft auf den Einsatz in deiner Radhose an. Schon einen anderen versucht? (Fährst hoffentlich nicht mit Slip)


Ääääh, wie jetzt?? 
Hab den Thread grad gelesen, weil ich da auch z.Zt. mein Problemchen hab, aber ich wollt's auf spitze Sitzknochen oder so schieben... Ohne Höschen fahren?? Dann komm ich mir nackert vor!!

Komischerweise bin ich letztes Jahr aber mit gleicher Kleidung ohne die Probleme gefahren...


----------



## mara174 (11. April 2012)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Okay, aber Schmerzen an den Sitzknochen sind anfangs häufig. Es könnte sein, dass sich dein Körper erst an die Position gewöhnen muss. Ich hab das immer, wenn ich lange nicht oder nur wenig gefahren bin, ein paar Wochen lang.
> 
> Tut es immer sofort wieder weh, wenn du auf dem Rad sitzt oder erst mit der Zeit immer mehr?



Aber ich fahre den Sattel jetzt schon seit September 2011 und die letzten 4 Wochen sehr häufig.

Es schmerzt erst auf dem Heimweg, bzw. auch am nächsten Morgen sobald ich aufsteige. Je nachdem- nach 2 Tagen Ruhe eben erst nach 10km oder so.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. April 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ääääh, wie jetzt??
> Hab den Thread grad gelesen, weil ich da auch z.Zt. mein Problemchen hab, aber ich wollt's auf spitze Sitzknochen oder so schieben... Ohne Höschen fahren?? Dann komm ich mir nackert vor!!
> 
> Komischerweise bin ich letztes Jahr aber mit gleicher Kleidung ohne die Probleme gefahren...



Ohne, bitte nur wenn ihr Radhosen mit Einsätzen fährt!!!
@mara174 kauf dir erst mal eine gescheite Radhose, bevor du mit irgend welche Sättel kaufst...


----------



## mäcpomm (11. April 2012)

Quatsch, wenn der Sattel nicht zum Hintern passt kannst Du Dir 100 Radhosen kaufen und es wird nix bringen.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. April 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Quatsch, wenn der Sattel nicht zum Hintern passt kannst Du Dir 100 Radhosen kaufen und es wird nix bringen.



Lese erst mal den ganzen Tread bevor du hier irgend was ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (11. April 2012)

Hab ich.
Zum Thema, der Sattel muß passen. 
Erst dann kommt die Hose, wenn man dann überhaupt noch Bock auf eine Pampers hat.


----------



## Sickgirl (11. April 2012)

Na ja, beides muß passen.

Ich fahre viel Langstecke 10h+ ohne Probleme und habe einen sehr harten Sattel (Speedneedle Marathon) aber ohne richtige Radhose wollte ich den nicht fahren


----------



## mäcpomm (11. April 2012)

Ja, ne das verstehe ich. 10h+ eher nicht. Hut ab.


----------



## MissOldie (11. April 2012)

Ähm, Jungs, bitte mal weggucken...

Mein Problem ist eher weiter vorne gelagert. Nach 2-3 Stunden schmerzt nicht der Hintern, sondern eher die vordere Region. Ich fahre von der Haltung her lieber etwas gestreckt. Kann das damit zusammenhängen? Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren mal das Stumpi zur Probe gefahren. Da hatte ich keine Probleme, aber ich fühlte mich wie auf einem Hollandrad. Das ging gar nicht.

Bringt es etwas, einen Sattel mit Loch zu fahren? Das habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## mara174 (11. April 2012)

MissOldie schrieb:


> nicht.
> 
> Bringt es etwas, einen Sattel mit Loch zu fahren? Das habe ich noch nicht probiert.



...oder ein Sattel der vorne etwas nach unten geneigt ist!


----------



## MissOldie (11. April 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> ...oder ein Sattel der vorne etwas nach unten geneigt ist!



Das habe ich vergessen zu schreiben.  Das war meine erste Veränderung, die ich am Bike vorgenommen habe. Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. April 2012)

mal einen SQ Lab Sattel probiert? Oder einen Specialized? Da ist das Gewicht sehr auf die Sitzknochen verlagert


----------



## MissOldie (11. April 2012)

Nein, habe ich noch nicht. Kannst du von den beiden ein bestimmtes Modell empfehlen? Ich mag es nicht ganz so hart. Ein bisschen gepolstert darf es schon sein.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. April 2012)

ich komme mit dem Specialized Henge sehr gut klar, hab ihn auf beiden Bikes... das Polster ist schon relativ fest, aber für Langstrecken absolut top!

SQ Lab: ich bin mal einen probegefahren, der war vom Sitzkomfort her ähnlich dem Henge, ich glaube es war der 611...

Früher hatte ich einen Selle Italia Diva (ohne Loch), der weicher gepolstert war, der war nicht so sitzknochenlastig  


Such Dir mal nen Händler, bei dem Du einen SQ Lab testfahren kannst! Ich glaube bei Denfeld in Bad Homburg kann man welche leihen... Die Specis auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (11. April 2012)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich noch nicht. Kannst du von den beiden ein bestimmtes Modell empfehlen? Ich mag es nicht ganz so hart. Ein bisschen gepolstert darf es schon sein.



Von Specialized hab ich den Alias (Männersattel) und den Lithia Gel (Frauensattel) probiert. Auf dem Alias sitz ich von den Knochen her etwas besser, aber der Lithia nimmt wirklich den Druck vom Intimbereich durch eine grosszügige Aussparung und Loch, ich kann den nur empfehlen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. April 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ohne, bitte nur wenn ihr Radhosen mit Einsätzen fährt!!!


Wieder was gelernt...  Dachte immer, dass durch die "Rillen" in der Polsterung alles noch besser gereizt würde. (Habe zusätzlich auch das gleiche/ähnliche Problem wie MissOldie...)
Wobei ich grad mal getestet hab, mein Polster deckt meine Sitzknochen irgendwie auch nicht wirklich ab... Also morgen mal nach ner besser sitzenden Hose schaun und testen... 
Sollte die dann eher hauteng sitzen, von wegen wenig Möglichkeiten zum verrutschen, oder ist ein bissl Luft besser?
Danke für die Tipps!!


----------



## simdiem (12. April 2012)

@mara

Du hattest geschrieben, dass du Probleme hast, wenn du mit Jeans fährst.

Das habe ich auch. Egal welcher Sattel. Was ich bemerkt habe ist, dass die Naht und/oder die Nieten der Gesäßtaschen, oftmals so ungeschickt angeordnet sind, dass sie genau am "Arsch"-Knochen sitzen und dadurch zu Druckschmerzen führen. 

Da hilft auch nicht sich 3 Wochen jeden Tag zu quälen. Da hilft nur eine andere Hose.

Vielleicht trifft das bei dir auch zu...


----------



## nicole_s (12. April 2012)

Servus Mara,

also ich kann Dir auch nur einen Sattel von SQ Lab empfehlen. In Fachgeschäften kann man die optimale Sattelbreite ausmessen lassen /Abstand von den Sitzknochen, wenn man da mal weiss was man braucht, bist schon einen grossen Schritt weiter, grad was das Frauenproblem angeht... Gute Händler geben Dir normal auch Sättel zum Test mit, ist auch das vernünftigste.
Ich persönlich hatte auch so viele Sättel daheim ob mit Aussparung oder Gel, hat alles nix geholfen auch die besten Radlunterhosen von Assos sind dann machtlos. Aber seit der Umstellung keine Probleme mehr  )

Viel Glück!!


----------



## Chrige (12. April 2012)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist eher weiter vorne gelagert. Nach 2-3 Stunden schmerzt nicht der Hintern, sondern eher die vordere Region. Ich fahre von der Haltung her lieber etwas gestreckt. Kann das damit zusammenhängen? Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren mal das Stumpi zur Probe gefahren. Da hatte ich keine Probleme, aber ich fühlte mich wie auf einem Hollandrad. Das ging gar nicht.
> 
> Bringt es etwas, einen Sattel mit Loch zu fahren? Das habe ich noch nicht probiert.


 
Hallo Miss!
Ich hatte bei meinem alten Bike das selbe Problem. Allerdings fahre ich jetzt gestreckter als früher. Seit ich mein neues Bike mit neuem Sattel habe, hatte ich nie mehr dieses Problem (auch nicht während meiner 2wöchigen Himalaya-Tour). Ich denke, es ist eine Kombination von Sattel und Sitzposition. Der neue ist übrigens ein Specialized Jett Gel Sattel. Ich merke auch, dass ich kaum mehr auf dem Sattel rumrutsche. Auf dem alten Bike war ich irgendwie viel mehr "in Bewegung". Dies schiebe ich allerdings auf die Sitzposition, da es jetzt einfach besser passt.
Ich würde mal in ein gutes Fachgeschäft gehen (mit dem Bike) und dich beraten lassen. Die sollten eigentlich ziemlich schnell sehen, ob deine Sitzposition geeignet ist oder ob es am Sattel liegt.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt...  Dachte immer, dass durch die "Rillen" in der Polsterung alles noch besser gereizt würde. (Habe zusätzlich auch das gleiche/ähnliche Problem wie MissOldie...)
> Wobei ich grad mal getestet hab, mein Polster deckt meine Sitzknochen irgendwie auch nicht wirklich ab... Also morgen mal nach ner besser sitzenden Hose schaun und testen...
> Sollte die dann eher hauteng sitzen, von wegen wenig Möglichkeiten zum verrutschen, oder ist ein bissl Luft besser?
> Danke für die Tipps!!



Die Hosen sollten schon genau passen, wer gerne eine Freeride Hose oder ähnliches fährt sollte darunter immer eine Radhose fahren, es gibt auch diese Hosen mit Einsatz, wovon ich nicht begeistert bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (13. April 2012)

Juhuu gestern hab' ich mich auf so einem tollen SQlab Sitz vermessen lassen: 11cm Abstand und bei meiner Fahrweise +2cm - also 13er Sattel.

Habe testweise einen SQlab mitgenommen, komme damit aber garnicht zurecht....ich weiß nicht wie ich auf dem Ding sitzen soll um einigermaßen mit Spass zu fahren!

.............


----------



## nicole_s (13. April 2012)

Und wie schauts mit dem Sattel? Optisch sinds oft nicht so der Hit - meiner zumindest nicht- aber das ist ganz schnell vergessen wenn sich die Schmerzen in Luft auflösen


----------



## mara174 (13. April 2012)

nicole_s schrieb:


> Und wie schauts mit dem Sattel? Optisch sinds oft nicht so der Hit - meiner zumindest nicht- aber das ist ganz schnell vergessen wenn sich die Schmerzen in Luft auflösen




Ja leider nicht der Hit, wobei du Recht hast: Wenn dafür die Schmerzen weg sind, kann man damit leben.


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2012)

Wie schon gesagt, wenn SQlab nicht funktionieren, wäre wohl Specialized meine nächste Anlaufstelle. Deine Sattelbreite weißt du ja jetzt schonmal


----------



## mara174 (13. April 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, wenn SQlab nicht funktionieren, wäre wohl Specialized meine nächste Anlaufstelle. Deine Sattelbreite weißt du ja jetzt schonmal



Jap, genau das ist auch mein Gedanke!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. April 2012)

SQ-Lab geht bei mir auch überhaupt nicht. Hab auch mal einen Specialized ausprobiert, der war mir aber viel zu weich, ein anderes Modell wäre evtl. besser. Mein Favorit ist Terry. Aber meine Problemzone liegt auch eher weiter vorne. Ich fahre auch kürzere Strecken, z.B. in die Arbeit (bisher gut 20km) mit Radlhose. Hat den Vorteil, dass man dann nicht mit verschwitzten Klamotten in der Arbeit sitzt


----------



## Warnschild (13. April 2012)

Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass offenbar immer noch Leute mit Slip unter der Radhose fahren. Eine gut sitzende (eng anliegend, dabei nichts abschnürend, nicht rutschend, keine abstehenden Stellen) Radhose kann ihre Stärken nur dann ausspielen, wenn keine weitere Schicht dazwischen liegt, die wiederum Nähte und Bündchen an ungeschickten Stellen hat, reibt etc. Wichtig ist allerdings, dass man die Radhose wie einen Slip nach jedem Tragen wechselt.

Bevor man sich teure Sattelversionen kauft, denke ich, dass man erst einmal in eine gute Hose investieren soll, die man ohnehin gut brauchen kann. Dann wiederum sollte man einige längere Ausfahrten und ein paar Monate abwarten, um festzustellen, ob man sich an die Position gewöhnen kann oder nicht. Und erst wenn das nicht klappt - ein passendes Rad vorausgesetzt - würde ich den Sattel wecheseln und derlei Aktionen bringen.

Das finde ich nur vernünftig und es scheint mir ähnlich zu sein wie mit den Leuten, die wegen Rücken- oder Nackenschmerzen ein neues Rad kaufen, ohne auch nur daran zu denken, dass mangelnde Muskulatur eher das Problem sein könnte.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. April 2012)

kennt jmd die diese kleinen Pickel die von entzündeten Haarwurzeln kommen  manchmal hab ich einen im Sitzbereich vom Sattel (denke das kommt auch davon ) und das tut dann tagelang weh 
Konnte noch nicht ausmachen was die ursache ist, egal wie lang die strecken sind und ob ich mit oder ohne Radlerunterhose fahre


----------



## Warnschild (13. April 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> kennt jmd die diese kleinen Pickel die von entzündeten Haarwurzeln kommen  manchmal hab ich einen im Sitzbereich vom Sattel (denke das kommt auch davon ) und das tut dann tagelang weh
> Konnte noch nicht ausmachen was die ursache ist, egal wie lang die strecken sind und ob ich mit oder ohne Radlerunterhose fahre



Ich finde, dagegen hilft am ehesten regelmäßig und gut rasieren sowie bereits vorbeugend regelmäßig gut eincremen (Babyöl auf feuchte Haut nach dem Duschen).


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. April 2012)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich finde, dagegen hilft am ehesten regelmäßig und gut rasieren sowie bereits vorbeugend regelmäßig gut eincremen (Babyöl auf feuchte Haut nach dem Duschen).


rasieren bringt nur bedingt was, weil sich auch die kleinen, feinen haarwurzeln entzünden können die man überall auf der haut hat
außerdem hab ich das gefühl, dass es durch das rasieren eher schlimmer wird weil die haut oftmals schon gereizt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (13. April 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> rasieren bringt nur bedingt was, weil sich auch die kleinen, feinen haarwurzeln entzünden können die man überall auf der haut hat
> außerdem hab ich das gefühl, dass es durch das rasieren eher schlimmer wird weil die haut oftmals schon gereizt ist



Wie schon gesagt, bei mir klappt es ziemlich gut, seit ich nach eigentlich jedem Rasieren/Duschen Babyöl auf die noch feuchte Haut gebe und einziehen lasse. Das beruhigt die Haut offenbar ganz gut und pflegt auch, was wiederum zur Vorbeugung recht nützlich ist. 

Aber muss natürlich nicht bei jedem so hinhauen. Bei mir wachsen an sich kaum Härchen ein.


----------



## mara174 (13. April 2012)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Bevor man sich teure Sattelversionen kauft, denke ich, dass man erst einmal in eine gute Hose investieren soll, die man ohnehin gut brauchen kann. Dann wiederum sollte man einige längere Ausfahrten und ein paar Monate abwarten, um festzustellen, ob man sich an die Position gewöhnen kann oder nicht. Und erst wenn das nicht klappt - ein passendes Rad vorausgesetzt - würde ich den Sattel wecheseln und derlei Aktionen bringen.



Die Meinung teile ich nicht ganz.
Ich finde, dass die Hose das ganze Sitzgefühl nur optimiert, aber man dadurch einen schlechten Sattel nicht ausgleichen kann.


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Die Meinung teile ich nicht ganz.
> Ich finde, dass die Hose das ganze Sitzgefühl nur optimiert, aber man dadurch einen schlechten Sattel nicht ausgleichen kann.



Sehe ich eigentlich auch so. Mit nem guten Sattel kann ich auch mal ne Runde in ner Jeans fahren ohne das mir der Hintern weh tut. 
Mit ner guten Radhose und einem unbequemen Sattel eher nicht. 
Außerdem kann die Suche nach einer guten Radhose ähnlich teuer werden wie beim Sattel.


----------



## LaCarolina (13. April 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> rasieren bringt nur bedingt was, weil sich auch die kleinen, feinen haarwurzeln entzünden können die man überall auf der haut hat
> außerdem hab ich das gefühl, dass es durch das rasieren eher schlimmer wird weil die haut oftmals schon gereizt ist



Hast Du schon mal die Assos Sitzcreme versucht? Ich schwöre drauf 

Ansonsten hilft wahrscheinlich nur Enthaarung für immer per Laser


----------



## chayenne06 (13. April 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> rasieren bringt nur bedingt was, weil sich auch die kleinen, feinen haarwurzeln entzünden können die man überall auf der haut hat
> außerdem hab ich das gefühl, dass es durch das rasieren eher schlimmer wird weil die haut oftmals schon gereizt ist



lass mal ein waxing machen  tut zwar etwas weh, aber danach hast du ein paar wochen ruhe   dann kommt auch das problem mit den pickelchen nicht auf


----------



## cytrax (13. April 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> lass mal ein waxing machen  tut zwar etwas weh, aber danach hast du ein paar wochen ruhe   dann kommt auch das problem mit den pickelchen nicht auf




ETWAS? Ich habs anfang der Woche machen lassen  35 und erstmal 1,5 Tage nicht biken weil der Ar$ch so brennt  Habs nur mal auf Empfehlung von ner Freundin machen lassen weil ich kein Bock mehr auf rasieren hatte. Egal, immer schön cremen und jetzt is es echt verdammt glatt  War übrigens der einzige Mann in dem Laden  und hab mich mit den hübschen Mädels ganz nett unterhalten


----------



## chayenne06 (13. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> ETWAS? Ich habs anfang der Woche machen lassen  35 und erstmal 1,5 Tage nicht biken weil der Ar$ch so brennt  Habs nur mal auf Empfehlung von ner Freundin machen lassen weil ich kein Bock mehr auf rasieren hatte. Egal, immer schön cremen und jetzt is es echt verdammt glatt  War übrigens der einzige Mann in dem Laden  und hab mich mit den hübschen Mädels ganz nett unterhalten



ja Männer sind in sowas immer weicheier 

an sich ist es aber echt super!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. April 2012)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass offenbar immer noch Leute mit Slip unter der Radhose fahren.



Nuja, wenn man grad erst anfängt intensiver zu fahren, kann es schonmal passieren, dass man auf die Idee noch nicht gekommen ist. 

Ich hab mein Bike erst seit letztem Frühjahr, letzten Herbst hab ich mir erst ne gepolsterte Radhose gekauft. Die Zeit vorher bin ich halt mit normalen, ungepolsterten Leggins/Radhosen unterwegs gewesen. 
Und wenn man so nicht der Typ ist, der sliplos rumläuft, wie sollte man dann von allein auf die Idee kommen, das ausgerechnet beim Sport zu ändern... 


Aber zu den Tipps nochmal ne Frage: die Polsterungen scheinen ja doch unterschiedlich zu sein. Gibt's da irgendwelche (einheitlichen?) Bezeichnungen, um die Qualität der Polsterung zu erkennen?
(Dass ich keine Hose mit Spitzenpolsterung für 20 Euronen krieg, ist mir dabei klar.)

Und noch ne zweite Frage (klingt vielleicht blöd, aber wie bereits geschreiben, beschäftige mich noch nicht soo lange mit dem Thema): Gibt es auch extra gepolsterte Unterhosen, oder reichen auch die normalen gepolsterten Radhosen, die man dann ggf. unter ne weitere Hose anzieht (falls diese keine Innenhose besitzt, oder zum Wechseln)??


@greenhorn-biker: Zu den eingewachsenen Haarwurzeln: Hatte das Problem mal vor ein paar Jahren. Tipp von meiner Ärztin damals war, es mit Zugsalbe zu versuchen, wenn sich das Problem nicht von selbst löst...
Hat es dann aber zum Glück nach etwa einer Woche


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. April 2012)

Auch die Polster muss man ausprobieren! Es gibt gepolsterte Unterhosen, aber meist taugen die nicht so viel, weil der Beinabschluss labbrig ist und die Hosenbeine hochrutschen und dann eine tolle Faltenwulst bilden. 
Ich hab z.B. u.a. eine billige Aldihose, deren Polster ist nicht das Schlechteste! Z.B. komme ich mit Protective Hosen überhaupt nicht zurecht. Das ist zwar jetzt nicht Assos, aber echt, 200 EUR für ne Radlhose halte ich auch für reichlich übertrieben, bin ja kein Profi.

An den Kontaktstellen kürze ich die Haare nur noch mit der Nagelschere, damit gibt´s mit Entzündungen weniger Probleme. Ne Freundin musste sich schon 3x wegen eines eingewachsenen Haares operieren lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (13. April 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ja Männer sind in sowas immer weicheier
> 
> an sich ist es aber echt super!




War mein erstes mal  und da ich keine Schreie gehört hab dacht ich des kann nicht so schlimm sein  Das nächste mal bin ich wenigstens darauf vorbereitet  Also ich machs definitiv wieder  Vor allem null Stress und guten Kaffe^^


----------



## chayenne06 (13. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> War mein erstes mal  und da ich keine Schreie gehört hab dacht ich des kann nicht so schlimm sein  Das nächste mal bin ich wenigstens darauf vorbereitet  Also ich machs definitiv wieder  Vor allem null Stress und guten Kaffe^^



ne stress ist des bestimmt keiner 
und je öfter man geht, umso leichter wird es. denn die haare werden weniger (bzw. dünner, und man meint dann dass sie weniger werden) und somit sinkt auch die schmerzgrenze. und das ergebnis ist einfach traumhaft!!


----------



## Bikebetti (13. April 2012)

Hallo

Ich fahre den Selle Italia Trans Am LDY Sattel auf meinen Rädern, und kann ihn nur empfehlen. Er ist mit einer Aussparung.


@MissOldie du hast eine PM

Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## LaCarolina (13. April 2012)

@ WarriorPrincess

es gibt von Sugoi eine solche Unterhose mit einem sehr guten Polster

http://www.sugoi.com/usa/bike/women/base-layer/rc-pro-liner.html


----------



## Warnschild (14. April 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sehe ich eigentlich auch so. Mit nem guten Sattel kann ich auch mal ne Runde in ner Jeans fahren ohne das mir der Hintern weh tut.
> Mit ner guten Radhose und einem unbequemen Sattel eher nicht.
> Außerdem kann die Suche nach einer guten Radhose ähnlich teuer werden wie beim Sattel.




Das meinte ich auch nicht. Aber um herauszufinden, ob der Sattel überhaupt "schlecht" (im subjektiven Sinn) ist, glaube ich, dass es sinnvoll ist, erst einmal eine passende Hose zu tragen und außerdem ein wenig abgehärtet zu sein. Erst nach einer Weile kann man überhaupt erst beurteilen, ob ein Sattel gut passt oder eher nicht.


----------



## rf2222 (14. April 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> 
> ich wende mich mal an euch, weil ich echt keinen Lösungsansatz für mein Problemchen habe
> 
> ...



Hallo Mara. 
Wenns am Sattel liegen sollte, Versuchs mal mit einem etwas breiteren, oder setz Dich zum testen mal auf ein anderes Bike.
Sehr wichtig ist das einreiben VOR der Tour mit sitzcreme. Habe gute  Erfahrung mit der Hirschtalg-Creme vom Drogeriemarkt gemacht. Zur Not geht auch Vaseline. Und ein sehr gutes Sitzpolster in der Hose. Ja nix von Aldi, Tchibo oder Decathlon. Die taugen nix.
Grüße, Ric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. April 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> @ WarriorPrincess
> 
> es gibt von Sugoi eine solche Unterhose mit einem sehr guten Polster
> 
> http://www.sugoi.com/usa/bike/women/base-layer/rc-pro-liner.html



Danke für den Tipp!!


Hab's heute "unten ohne" probiert, geht tatsächlich viiiiiel besser.  Wahrscheinlich hab ich mich deshalb heut soooo viel mehr getraut als sonst 
Denke, der Rest ist noch Abhärtungssache...


Danke Mädels für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## VeloWoman (16. April 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sehe ich eigentlich auch so. Mit nem guten Sattel kann ich auch mal ne Runde in ner Jeans fahren ohne das mir der Hintern weh tut.
> Mit ner guten Radhose und einem unbequemen Sattel eher nicht.
> Außerdem kann die Suche nach einer guten Radhose ähnlich teuer werden wie beim Sattel.


 
Komischerweise kann ich mit Jeans recht lange fahren. Also definitiv 20km..nur sind mir meine Jeans dafür zu heilig  der Schwund ist mir einfach zu groß 
Und auch mit Unterwäsche unter Radhosen habe ich keinerlei Problem, seit ich DEN einen Sattel habe. Würde ja das Modell benennen, aber ich finde nirgentwo ne Bezeichnung (war aufm Radel schon drauf gewesen).

Gerade an warmen Tagen isses aber angenehmer unten "ohne"


----------



## Rocky-92 (17. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,
interessantes Thema!
Nach einigen Jahren auf dem Rad und vielen Kilometern auf diversen Sätteln kann ich nur sagen:
1.: wer oft und lange fährt, fährt besser mit spezieller Radhose
2.: entscheidend für den Sitzkomfort ist ausschliesslich der Sattel!
3.: der "richtige" Sattel ist der, bei dem die dafür vorgesehenen Regionen genau die Sitzhöcker stützen (und zwar genau!)
4.: es ist ein Irrglaube, dass ein weicher Sattel mehr Komfort bietet; im Gegenteil sitzt es sich auf langen Strecken auf einem härteren Sattel besser, weil auch besser Luft an die Haut kommt!
5.: Wer die Geduld und das Geld investiert, ist am bestenm mit einem Sattel a là Brooks dran... der passt sich an (bei guter Pflege eine Verbindung fürs Leben  )
6.: Cremes dienen der Hautpflege nach langer Beanspruchung; Schmerzen geehen davon nicht weg!

...und der Hintern ist rot, weil er beim Fahren schlecht durchblutet wurde...


----------



## Hofbiker (17. April 2012)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> ...und der Hintern ist rot,  weil er beim Fahren schlecht durchblutet wurde...



und keine passenden Sattel und Hose hat!


----------



## Rocky-92 (17. April 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> und keine passenden Sattel und Hose hat!



selbstredend! 
Essenz von et Janze...
Passt der Sattel braucht man eigentlich nix... gar nix!


----------



## Sickgirl (17. April 2012)

Na ja, so ein Brooks ist auch nicht das Allheilmittel.

An meinem Reiserad habe ich mich jahrelang mit dem Finesse gequält. Bei jeder längeren Reise war die erste Woche immer furchtbar und mußte mich jedesmal wieder neu drauf anpassen. 

Habe mich dann letztes Jahr von ihm getrennt und fahre jetzt viel entspannter.


----------



## Rocky-92 (17. April 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Na ja, so ein Brooks ist auch nicht das Allheilmittel.
> 
> An meinem Reiserad habe ich mich jahrelang mit dem Finesse gequält. Bei jeder längeren Reise war die erste Woche immer furchtbar und mußte mich jedesmal wieder neu drauf anpassen.
> 
> Habe mich dann letztes Jahr von ihm getrennt und fahre jetzt viel entspannter.



Oh, das ist mal was ganz Neues! Bisher war so ein Sattel eigentlich das letzte Mittel, das hilft!?


----------



## Rocky-92 (17. April 2012)

hab grad gesehen, dass ich hier eigentlich gar nix schreiben darf! Women only!


----------



## blutbuche (20. April 2012)

@rocky : so isses - PASST der sattel , barucht man sonst nix - weder sitzcreme , noch waxing etc ..... passender sattel und gute polsterhose (sugoi - assos ...) - und gut is .-


----------



## chayenne06 (20. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @rocky : so isses - PASST der sattel , barucht man sonst nix - weder sitzcreme , noch waxing etc ..... passender sattel und gute polsterhose (sugoi - assos ...) - und gut is .-



du sag mal, was hat waxing bitte mit dem passenden sattel zu tun? du kannst auch mit urwald unten rum fahren  oder rasieren  oder waxing machen  ohne dass das mit dem sattel zusammen hängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (20. April 2012)

... es ging doch wohl um einwachsende haare , nicht wahr ... ..


----------



## chayenne06 (20. April 2012)

ja und? dur schreibst, wenn man den *passenden* sattel gefunden hat, braucht man auch kein waxing. aber das hat damit doch gar nichts zu tun?? 
auch kann dir nach dem waxing ein haar einwachsen. nur - was hat der sattel damit zu tun?


----------



## blutbuche (20. April 2012)

okay , so geseh´n ...


----------



## Tiri (28. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> immer schön den Bobbes eincremen


 
jetzt muss ich doch mal blöd fragen, da ich schon mehrmals solche Bobbes-Creme sah: Für was explizit ist die Creme gut in bezug auf Radfahren ??


----------



## Schwimmer (28. April 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich doch mal blöd fragen, da ich schon mehrmals solche Bobbes-Creme sah: Für was explizit ist die Creme gut in bezug auf Radfahren ??



Hallo Tiri,

die Crèmes sind für die Reduzierung der Reibung, zur Kühlung und zur Vorbeugung von Entzündungen (Haarwurzel/Talgdrüsen) entwickelt worden.
Die Chamois Crème von Assos (Bike Shop) ist sehr gut und die Gesäss Crème von Sixtus (Apotheke) ist auch ganz ordentlich, die riecht dann ein wenig intensiv nach Kräutern. 

Viele Grüße
Schwimmer


----------



## bluehusky22 (29. April 2012)

Geht mir genauso, neues Bike und was hatte ich gestern Abend nach der Tour.... 

Ich trage Freeridehosen und ne Velohose gepolstert.  

Was kann da noch gemacht werden ?!


----------



## Rocky-92 (29. April 2012)

Schau mal auf Seite 3... hab da was geschrieben.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Mai 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> @ WarriorPrincess
> 
> es gibt von Sugoi eine solche Unterhose mit einem sehr guten Polster
> 
> http://www.sugoi.com/usa/bike/women/base-layer/rc-pro-liner.html




Muss nochmal darauf zurückkommen.
Seitdem hab ich mir ne Specialized Hose mit gepolsterter Innenbuchse zugelegt. Vorher hate ich ne Innenhose von Vaude... nachdem ich jetzt auch das Bike ergonomisch noch besser angepasst hab, hab ich jetzt das Gefühl, dass mir das Polster der Vaude mehr taugt, als dass der Spezi, beim Stoff und Hosenbeinbund ist's genau andersrum.
Das Polster von der Spezi find ich sogar recht unangenehm... Kann's nicht genau festmachen, weshalb, ich glaub aber, weil die eher "durchgängig" ist und noicht wie die Vaude in mehere kleine Polst-zonen unterteilt ist.
Hatte die Specialized auf den letzten zwei Fahrten an und beide Male ist mir bei längerem Bergauffahren meine "beste Freundin" wie eingeschlafen  (kein schönes Gefühl ) Werde bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mal testen, ob's nur an der Polsterung liegt, oder evtl ansonsten den Sattel bissl anders einstellen, aber mit der Vaude-Polsterung hatte ich die Probleme bisher eigentlich nicht.

Nach den langen Geschreibe jetzt meine Frage: Weiß jemand von den Mädels, ob die Sugoi-Polsterung sich eher mit der von Vaude oder mit der von Specialized (hab da die Enduro-Hose) vergleichen lässt?


----------



## Rocky-92 (14. Mai 2012)

Mal ein Tip:
in der aktuellen Ausgabe von BIKE (kann man jetzt von halten was man will) gibt es zu dem Thema einen Bericht. Er fasst im Wesentlichen genau die Punkte zusammen, die hier schon dargestellt wurden. 
Was als Tenor mitzunehmen ist: 
1. Sattel
2. Sitzposition
3. Bekleidung
4. Cremes / Salben

und aus dem Montain Bike Action ein Tip:

wenn Du eine Hose gefunden hast, die richtig gut sitzt, kauf Dir davon ne Zweite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Mai 2012)

das ist ein guter Tipp, mit der zweiten Hose... Sollte man mit dem Sattel auch machen, wenn man ihn gefunden hat  Plötzlich wird er nicht mehr produziert, und dann? 

@ WarriorPrincess
Ich habe eine Speci-Hose mit einem recht "einfachen" Polster, das ich nur für kurze Touren tauglich finde.
Und eine Sugoi mit einem "besseren" Polster, die Hose war auch teurer und ist insgesamt hochwertiger... das ist die Hose mit dem besten Polster die ich habe. Und ich hab sie 2x


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> das ist ein guter Tipp, mit der zweiten Hose... Sollte man mit dem Sattel auch machen, wenn man ihn gefunden hat  Plötzlich wird er nicht mehr produziert, und dann?
> 
> @ WarriorPrincess
> Ich habe eine Speci-Hose mit einem recht "einfachen" Polster, das ich nur für kurze Touren tauglich finde.
> Und eine Sugoi mit einem "besseren" Polster, die Hose war auch teurer und ist insgesamt hochwertiger... das ist die Hose mit dem besten Polster die ich habe. Und ich hab sie 2x



Dann werd ich so ne Sugoi demnächst mal wirklich mal bestellen und testen... Weil so ein eingeschlafenes Gefühl brauch ich nicht öfters haben


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Mai 2012)

es gibt allerdings bestimmt auch von Sugoi bessere und schlechtere Polster 
Ich glaube meine Hose bewegte sich so im ~70-100 Euro-Bereich... ist schon etwas länger her, ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau ....


----------



## Chrige (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe auch eine Speci Hose, die meiner Meinung nach ein ziemlich schlechtes Polster hat. Früher trug ich die Hose ziemlich oft, aber seit meine Touren länger geworden sind, verstaubt sie in der Schublade. Ich habe vier verschiedene Hosen. Leider weiss ich die Marke der Hose mit dem besten Polster nicht, da diese speziell für Mitarbeiter unserer Firma angefertigt wurden (mit Firmenlogo) und der Hersteller nirgends erwähnt ist (ist aber soviel ich mich erinnern kann keine Sugoi). Die Hose von Odlo passt mir auch sehr gut. Die ist von der Passform die angenehmste und vom Polster her an zweiter Stelle. Die Innenhose von Qloom kommt von der Passform her an die von Odlo ran, die Nähte des Polsters stören aber nach einer Weile.
Ich denke allerdings, dass dies auch von Frau zu Frau etwas unterschiedlich ist. Leider kann man es so schlecht ausprobieren.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## suro (16. Mai 2012)

Genau das Problem hatte ich auch. Ich hab mir den nagelneuen Sattel zu meinem neuen MTB abschwatzen lassen, da man angeblich den passenden Sattel behaelt. Es kam viel bloeder, der Sattel hat nicht zu dem neuen Rad gepasst und ich hab mich echt geaergert . Ich hatte vorher auf langen Touren schon etwas Probleme, habs aber nicht am Sattel festmachen koennen, dachte an cremen u.s.w.. So viele lange Touren hab ich auch nicht gemacht. Habe ich aber vor. 

Ich hatte das Gefuehl, den Sattel vorne tiefer machen zu muessen, schon besser, dann noch nen cm nach vorne, auch besser, trotzdem immer noch das Problem. 

Also habe ich einen Testsattel geholt und mich beschwert.  Bei dem Testsattel hatte ich genau diese Probleme nicht mehr. Ich kann jetzt sogar genau sagen, wie er eingestellt werden muss. Nur am Anfang hat der Sitzknochen mal etwas weh getan. Die letzte Woche war ich insgesamt 9 Stunden aufm Rad, je 2-3h, und bin froh, den neuen Sattel zu haben ( musste nichts draufzahlen) ist einer von Specialized mit ner Kerbe in der Mitte, vorher Selle Italia. Den Selle Italia haette ich, um richtig drauf sitzen zu koennen, noch weiter nach vorne stellen muessen, nur ging der nicht weiter zu verstellen!! 
Fazit: bei mir passte der Sattel nicht zum neuen Rad.


----------



## cytrax (18. Mai 2012)

In der aktuellen Bike gehts auch um Popo cremen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettpresse (21. Mai 2012)

mehr Muskeln am Hintern aufbauen


----------



## TiniTurbine (25. Mai 2012)

Ich muss jetzt mal was loswerden, das gegen das hymnische Abfeiern von SQ Lab geht: Trotz Arschknochenvermessung muss ich sagen, bin ich sowas von enttäuscht. Teure Anschaffung und jetzt hab ich den Salat: An meinen Sitzknochen haben sich links und rechts Entzündungen gebildet, die so schmerzhaft sind, dass ich nicht mehr fahren kann. Eigentlich wollte ich in zwei Wochen meinen Alpencross starten, diesen Plan durfte ich heute beerdigen und ich bin richtig traurig darüber. Auslöser ist mein SQ Lab 611, den ich seit über einem Jahr fahre. Eigentlich sitze ich darauf bequem, aber mein "Hintern" denkt wohl anders....Nach auftretenden Schmerzen, war ich erst beim Chirurgen, der ertastete eine Geschwulst. Nun brachte ein MRT die Gewissheit: Es handelt sich um entzündetes Fettgewebe (insofern stimmt der Tip mit den Muskeln aufbauen vielleicht- is direkt am Knochen aba schwierig ) direkt an den beiden Sitzknochen. Entstanden durch "Überlastung"....was auch immer das heißt. Ich finde jedenfalls rund 1.500 Radkilometer in diesem einen Jahr mit dem SQ-Lab Sattel ein "normales" Pensum sind. 

Der Radiologe sagt, dass die Erkrankung ganz klar vom Sattel stammt. Der Sattel war aber perfekt eingestellt - also ich saß bequem. Also muss es wohl an dem Sattel selbst liegen, bzw. an der Verbindung "mein Hintern" und "der Sattel".

Naja, ich wollte das mal loswerden. Umtauschen kann ich den Sattel wohl nicht mehr, aber die euphorischen Einschätzungen zu SQ Lab sind für mich grad der blanke Hohn.

Bin echt enttäuscht von dem teuren Sattel! :-(
Sobald die Entzündung verheilt ist, kauf ich mir was andres.


----------



## 4mate (25. Mai 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen. Vor ein paar Jahren durch SQ lab Sattel Knochenhautentzündung an den Sitzhöckern, Schmerzen von August/September bis Mai.


----------



## MissQuax (25. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch mit dem hochgelobten SQ Lab 611 nicht zurecht gekommen - Schmerzen schon nach kurzer Zeit.

Nach einigem Probieren bin ich bei den Selle Italia SLR Flow-Modellen (die mit dem Cut) "hängengeblieben" - die sind EIGENTLICH für meinen Sitzknochenabstand viel zu schmal und sehen, was die "Polsterung" angeht, total spartanisch aus. Aber damit fahre ich gut! 

Empfehlungen für bestimmte Sättel sind echt Käse - ein "super Sattel", der dem/der einen hervorragend passt, ist für den/die andere(n) ein Folterinstrument.

Es hilft wirklich nur solange zu probieren (auch wenn's ins Geld geht), bis man den für den eigenen Hintern passenden Sattel gefunden hat.


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Mai 2012)

ich hatte auch den 611er drauf. war damit immer (bei jeder tour) die ersten 10-20km super zufrieden und danach kamen immer die schmerzen.. weiß auch nicht, aber war auch  nicht zufrieden damit. eben im radlladen, als ich fragte, ob sie sättel hätten zum testen, wollte der mir auch gleich wieder der 611er active empfehlen. wollte auch die sitzknochen vermessen. komischerweise gabs bei mir keinen abdruck...  ohweia.. war das peinlich. ist wohl zu viel fett am po  bin dann aber eh von abgekommen, weil ich ihm auch sagte, dass ich den schon hatte, und ich mit dem nicht zurecht kam. aber der verkäufer wollte mir den wieder andrehen


----------



## -KamiKatze- (25. Mai 2012)

Bei mir geht die Suche auch weiter. Einen Sattel von SQ Lab bin ich ein Mal kurz zur Probe gefahren, kam damit aber auf Anhieb gar nicht klar. Zuletzt hatte ich den Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow und auch den mag mein Hintern nicht besonders. Ich wollte die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben und bin jetzt gute 100km mit dem Sattel gefahren, aber das wird nichts mehr mit uns. Also geht der Testsattel wieder zurück.
Den nächsten Versuch werde ich jetzt wohl mit einem Terry starten.


----------



## scylla (25. Mai 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mit dem hochgelobten SQ Lab 611 nicht zurecht gekommen - Schmerzen schon nach kurzer Zeit.
> 
> Nach einigem Probieren bin ich bei den Selle Italia SLR Flow-Modellen (die mit dem Cut) "hängengeblieben" - die sind EIGENTLICH für meinen Sitzknochenabstand viel zu schmal und sehen, was die "Polsterung" angeht, total spartanisch aus. Aber damit fahre ich gut!
> 
> ...



genau so geht's mir auch.
mir wurde mal nach sitzknochenvermessung ein 15cm breiter sqlab angedreht. oh weia, so schlecht bin ich noch nie gesessen, mir sind regelmäßig alle nerven und blutbahnen abgestorben, egal welche sattelneigung ich probiert habe. mal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass ich am mtb mit dem ultrabreiten sofa sofort ins gehege kam auf der abfahrt. die sitzknochen selbst waren dagegen bei mir kein problem.
hab dann irgendwann beschlossen, auf all die ratschläge zu pfeifen und fahr nun auch einen "viel zu schmalen" (verkäufermeinung) specialized phenom mit 13cm und sehr spartanischem polster durch die gegend, zudem noch mit einer neigung, mit der ich hier im forum der style-polizei nicht ankommen darf  und bin vollkommen glücklich damit. 2 wochen täglich lange tagestouren, auch mit alpencrossrucksack komplett problemlos. 

also wenn gar nix mehr hilft, vielleicht einfach auch mal das gegenteil dessen ausprobieren, was alle "experten" meinen


----------



## MissQuax (26. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> genau so geht's mir auch.
> mir wurde mal nach sitzknochenvermessung ein 15cm breiter sqlab angedreht.



Bei mir wurden auch 15 cm gemessen und entsprechende "Sofas" empfohlen - grauenhaft! Je bequemer die aussahen, desto schlimmer war es. Die Selle Italia SLR Flow, die mir so gut passen, sind nur 13 cm breit  - also geschi$$en auf die Vermessung! 

Und richtig: gescheit Trails fahren kann man mit so einem breiten, klobigen Monstrum nicht.

Netter Nebeneffekt bei meinen Lieblingssätteln: die wiegen deutlich unter 200 g!



scylla schrieb:


> zudem noch mit einer neigung, mit der ich hier im forum der style-polizei nicht ankommen darf



Oh ja, das alte, bestens bekannte Thema. Schau dir nur mal die Fotos der ganzen DH- und FR-Bikes hier in den Alben an - mit ach so chick gen Himmel gereckter Sattelnase. Da kann kein Mensch mehr drauf sitzen - nicht mal ein paar Meter vom Ende einer Abfahrtstrecke bis zum Lift oder in der Liftschlange beim Warten. Mann drückt sich lieber die Eier ab, Hauptsache, es sieht gaaaanz toll aus. Total Banane!  Aber dann den Frauen vorwerfen, uns wäre Optik wichtiger als die Funktion (dabei beweisen doch die meisten Frauen mit der Wahl ihrer Männer, dass das nicht stimmt!)




scylla schrieb:


> also wenn gar nix mehr hilft, vielleicht einfach auch mal das gegenteil dessen ausprobieren, was alle "experten" meinen


----------



## DerJoe (26. Mai 2012)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9523907"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> mehr Muskeln am Hintern aufbauen



Es gibt da den wunderbaren Film "Höllentour" über die Tour d'France. Da nimmt sich Eule (der ältere Betreuer mit der Brille, deswegen 'Eule') die Hosen von Zabel und Aldag, greift in eine riesige Dose mit Sitzcreme, holt eine ganze Hand voll davon raus und schmiert damit das Sitzpolster ein. 
Ich denke Aldag und Zabel werden genug 'Muskeln' gehabt haben. Ebenso einen passenden Sattel sowie vernünftige Radhosen. 
Das ist einfach Prävention, sehr sinnvoll und man sollte nicht mit sparen, wenn man viele km macht. Auch wenns sich anfangs etwas "seltsam" anfühlt. 





Übrigens fahren viele Triathleten ganz ohne Polster, in einer Tria-Hose oder in einer Badehose. Und das auch auf der langen Distanz.

Deweiteren bitte ich zu bedenken, dass sich in den letzten 15 Jahren die Sitzposition bei den MTBs teilweise geändert hat. Früher nahm man viel längere Vorbauten, sass viel gestreckter und kam deswegen auch gut mit dem Rennrad-Sattel klar. Inzwischen haben viele MTB eine Geometrie, bei der der/die FahrerIn aufrechter sitzt. Das bedarf eigentlich einer anderen Sattelform, die hinten breiter ist. Nur wollen das viele BikerInnen nicht, weil ein breiterer Sattel unsportlich, uncool und manchmal auch unpraktisch ist. Aber dann darf man sich auch nicht über Schmerzen am Allerwertesten und evtl. noch taube Füsse oder Hände wundern.

Wer einen "Eisenhintern" hat, darf sich freuen, sollte aber nicht von sich auf andere schliessen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Mai 2012)

wäre es unverschämt wenn ich bei einem Fachhändler Sättel teste und wenn ich den passenden gefunden hab ihn hier im Bikemarkt gebraucht kaufe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Mai 2012)

schon irgendwie


----------



## blutbuche (28. Mai 2012)

. ... , falls die frage ernst gemeint war ....


----------



## Sickgirl (28. Mai 2012)

Kaufe dir doch gleich gebrauchte Sättel und teste die, wenn der nichts taugt wieder zurück in die Bucht.

So habe ich es gemacht bis ich meinen Sattel gefunden habe.

Bin damit am Wochenende (allerdings Rennrad) 600 km gefahren, ohne Probleme


----------



## mara174 (10. Juli 2012)

So, ich mal wieder:

Das Verstellen des Sattel macht schon viel aus-etwas tiefer, vorne etwas nach unten geneigt und ans Maximum nach hinten geschoben.
Fazit: Besser! Fast 50km ohne großartige Schmerzen.

Allerdings: die Hose spielt wirklich eine große Rolle.

Dennoch suche ich nach einem geeigneteren Sattel, sprich:
Kerbe oder "Loch" in der Mitte, schmal aber seitlich nicht so stark abfällig, dass meine Gesäßknochen nicht auseinandergedrückt werden!


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Dennoch suche ich nach einem geeigneteren Sattel, sprich:
> Kerbe oder "Loch" in der Mitte, schmal aber seitlich nicht so stark abfällig, dass meine Gesäßknochen nicht auseinandergedrückt werden!



genau die Anforderungen hab ich auch an meine Sättel. Ich ergänze noch um eine breite Sattelnase zum nach vorne Rutschen im Uphill und ein flaches Längsprofil (also Wölbung nach oben geht gar nicht).

Der Specialized Phenom SL hat das ganz gut erfüllt für meinen Hintern. Leider wird der nicht mehr hergestellt  und den neuen Phenom finde ich nicht mehr so gut und schwerer ist er auch noch. Hab letztens noch einen SL als Restposten bei meinem Händler ergattert, aber wenn mir einer bricht, dann steh ich dumm da ... Alternative noch nicht wirklich entdeckt. Bin also auch mal gespannt auf die Vorschläge, die da kommen mögen


----------



## TiniTurbine (10. Juli 2012)

...und wenn hier die Sattelexperten schon dabei sind: ICH suche nach einem Sattel, der möglichst die Sitzknochen entlastet. Klar, IRGENDWO drauf sitzen muss man - und rein orthopädisch sind wohl die Sitzknochen belastbarer als das Schambein. Bei mir aber nicht, bin ein wunder der Natur .

Also wer auch Sitzknochen Probleme hatte und Abhilfe schaffen konnte mit einem bestimmten Sattel, also was weiß zu dem Thema: GRAZIE!

Angeblich soll der SQLab 612 auch die Sitzknochen entlasten, den hab ich aber nun auch in der Testreihe und das ist genau dasselbe Trauerspiel.


----------



## mara174 (13. Juli 2012)

Fakt ist: es gibt eine richtig große Auswahl an Sätteln, aber den "Richtigen" zu finden, der optisch auch noch zum Rad passt -JA, Optik ist wichtig! - ist fast unmöglich.
Ich suche mich schon Wochen lang im Internet und bei Händlern durch, aber nicht ansatzweise einer dabei, den ich in Betracht ziehen würde! 

Es ist deprimierend-wie das Wetter zur Zeit....!!!!


----------



## snowbikerin (13. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend,
also ich hab einen Concept EX Sattel. Anfangs hatte ich da auch richtig schmerzen. Aber nach drei Tagen (jeweils mit einem zwischen Tag ohne Radeln) hab ich nichts mehr gemerkt. Diese beiden Tage waren zwar wirklich schmerzhaft und ich hatte mir schon bei einigen Händlern andere Sättel angeschaut und war dann am dritten Tag umso erstaunter, dass er sich wie ein Sessel anfühlte.
Somit würde ich jetzt die These bestätigen, dass man sich auch an einen Sattel gewöhnen kann, was bei einigen von euch anscheinend nicht der Fall ist.
Ich kann den Concept Ex nur empfehlen. Die Optik Frage ist natürlich jedeR selbst überlassen


----------



## Veloce (13. Juli 2012)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> ...und wenn hier die Sattelexperten schon dabei sind: ICH suche nach einem Sattel, der möglichst die Sitzknochen entlastet. Klar, IRGENDWO drauf sitzen muss man - und rein orthopädisch sind wohl die Sitzknochen belastbarer als das Schambein. Bei mir aber nicht, bin ein wunder der Natur .
> 
> Also wer auch Sitzknochen Probleme hatte und Abhilfe schaffen konnte mit einem bestimmten Sattel, also was weiß zu dem Thema: GRAZIE!
> 
> Angeblich soll der SQLab 612 auch die Sitzknochen entlasten, den hab ich aber nun auch in der Testreihe und das ist genau dasselbe Trauerspiel.



Der Specialized Toupe hat einen Cut und die Auflagefläche ist flexibel  dh.
 die beiden Hälften geben bei der Tretbewegung nach . .
Du kriegst ihn in drei Breiten . Der ist auf dem RR  und CX Fully mein Ötzitauglicher Langstreckensattel . 
Bei Sitzknochenproblemen ist es sinnvoll  die hintere Oberschenkelmuskulatur  ( Muskelansatz an den Sitzknochen  ) regelmäßig zu dehnen  und die Rückenmuskulatur zu kräftigen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (14. Juli 2012)

Super danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis!!! 

Schau ich mir den Specialized mal an. Selbiges verspricht der SQ Lab 611 active, der auch leicht kippt um RÃ¼cken und Sitzknochen zu entlasten -leider nicht bei mir. Aber wie gesagt, ich will ja eh was neues ausprobieren vielleicht ist der was!

Nachdem ich aufgrund der SitzknochenentzÃ¼ndung grad nur noch wenig radl, hab ich mein Gewichte-RÃ¼ckentraining von 3 auf 5 Tage die Woche ausgebaut. Ich denke, da lÃ¤sst sich wenig optimierenâ¦meine rÃ¼ckenmuskeln sind ganz gut, durch jahrelanges training. auch wenn ich schreibtischtÃ¤ter bin. Dehnen mach ich sowieso tÃ¤glich beim ZÃ¤hneputzenâ¦.trotzdem danke. is n wichtiger punkt!!


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9691089"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Der Specialized Toupe hat einen Cut und die Auflagefläche ist flexibel  dh.



leider hat der Toupe recht scharfkantige Hartplastikkanten vorne und hinten, das sollte man beachten, wenn man ihn am Mtb benutzt. Ich finde schon den Phenom manchmal unangenehm, wenn man mit ihm "kollidiert" beim Biken 
Zum Sitzen aber auch meiner Meinung nach sehr bequem.


----------



## Veloce (14. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> leider hat der Toupe recht scharfkantige Hartplastikkanten vorne und hinten, das sollte man beachten, wenn man ihn am Mtb benutzt. Ich finde schon den Phenom manchmal unangenehm, wenn man mit ihm "kollidiert" beim Biken
> Zum Sitzen aber auch meiner Meinung nach sehr bequem.



Das ist auch der einzige Grund warum ich am Hardtail  mittlerweile  den Henge fahre .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Juli 2012)

Henge:


----------

